# Converting Wilcom .EMB files



## gmail88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am using wilcom E2 and having issues with converting to mutiple file formats. I am converting .EMB to DST, EXP, HUS, JEF, PES, VIP, VP3, XXX

I have noticed not all the trims are coming through on the converted files. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. I have tried playing around with machine format too no avail. 

Because of the JEF hooping issue with Wilcom, I was advised to use Buzztools or Embird. I really like Buzztools, but unable to convert straight from .EMB (that I can see). If i convert my .emb file to a machine format file, I can then convert that file in Buzztools to all the other formats I need. But because the trims are not converting, this is causing issues. 

My question is, what is the best initial machine format to convert to in wilcom and machine format for trims. So I can take that file and convert in Buzztools for all the other machine formats?

I have Embird trial, i am unfamilar with it, but if there is a solution there or in Wilcom I am happy to hear

Any suggestions are great

Cheers, 

Mel


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

gmail88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am using wilcom E2 and having issues with converting to mutiple file formats. I am converting .EMB to DST, EXP, HUS, JEF, PES, VIP, VP3, XXX
> 
> ...


If you check there is "machine format" settings under one of the tabs in e2 (can't remember which tap cause they switched in e3) 

The machine code formatting vs export/save as control differnetly for... advanced user reasons. Different machines register trims differently such as 3 jump, 2 jump, trim code, and custom. Setting the emb to machine code first then export. Some of the other softwares do things simpler and control it for you but because of the high level of control that is in wilcom it usually doesn't adjust on its own.


----------

